

Why Do We Dump Our Greatest Projects? - merty
http://www.mertyazicioglu.com/2012/10/06/why-do-we-dump-our-greatest-projects/

======
ThomPete
Because our greatest projects have the greatest potential and therefore also
the biggest risk involved.

~~~
adrianhoward
Yeah - that used to me my classic avoidance pattern. "Damn - that's a good
idea. Need to do that properly" ;-)

~~~
intellection
Answers our question in light of a darker reality programming.

------
ricardobeat
Mert: this svbtle theme is nice but it makes you look cheap.

I'm not affiliated to svbtle in any way, just think that it's terrible taste
to use such a blatant copy of someone else's website, specially for someone
who works in tech.

------
nc17
Maybe you only think those projects were the best because you dumped them. Had
you stuck with them, they may not look so good know. How do you know it's not
hindsight bias?

~~~
merty
As I mentioned in the text, I think they were the best in terms of usefulness.

Though you are right about the hindsight bias, there is no way to tell. Maybe,
just like many human beings, I tend to glorify things I lost.

------
helen842000
Multiple projects is the biggest obstacle for me. It often means I can't gauge
correctly what has the potential to be great project.

I need to get a set of criteria for what I'm aiming for & then stick to it.

------
africandawg
"Focus is saying 'no'" - Steve Jobs

We need to say no to the other 99 good ideas to focus on one that matters
most.

------
knodi
Sometimes its something so non technical as relationships between coworkers or
founders fall a part.

